

The Personal MBA Recommended Reading List - danw
http://personalmba.com/recommended-business-books/

======
Alex3917
This list has changed significantly over the last couple years. I'd be wary of
entrusting your education to someone who is optimizing his reading list based
on what's generating the most Amazon referral fees. At the very least go and
find the original version.

------
electric
" If you're serious about learning advanced business principles, "

don't read, start a business yourself.

~~~
streblo
or do both

------
danw
A pretty comprehensive list of business books. What books do you think should
be added to the list?

It would be great to see reading lists like this for other subjects. What
books would a "Personal Computer Science Degree" contain?

~~~
davidw
The great thing about computer stuff is that it's so _easy_ to try it. Reading
isn't enough, you need to do, but with many fields, doing isn't so easy.
Talking about what you've read also helps some, which was one of the ideas
behind Squeezed Books, which, unfortunately is not getting much traction.

